# New Patient/telephone consult



## skeeley (Mar 2, 2012)

Help!  I know that CPT has telephone services for established patients.  What do you do when a physician wants to charge for a phone consult and the patient has never had "face to face" time?  Is that possible?  Thanks


----------



## mdoyle53 (Mar 2, 2012)

not possible.  Phone consults for established patients usually does not pay either.  This is generally a free service


----------

